# Old Iron Club Tractor Show in Connecticut, June 6, 2004



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

A non member sent this to me... 



Heres a link.. its for a tractor show in Woodstock Ct, June 6, 2004


below is a link to their site

old iron Tractor club 


Looks interesting.. theres more pics at his site.. 


<img src=http://oitc.home.comcast.net/row3_4.jpg> 

*Ok Don, You gonna Join now??? * :lmao: :furious:


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello John,
You talked me into it. This is my 1st reply!
Thanks for posting this show for us.

Anybody have questions on OITC please let me know.

Don


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Don...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome bafarm17*

Welcome Don :friends: you need to post more often like the show just need to see more of it. We like to look at the picture because some of us live so far from the shows we cant make it there. So if you have any more of your tractors or the shows please post them.
Jody


----------

